# Adaware Anniversary Edition



## blbunting (Mar 12, 2009)

When I try to do a Web Update for Adaware Anniversary Edition the Update Manager pops up with an error message that there is a "connection error, check settings" message. I am connected to the internet all the time through my DSL connection but the Update Manager can't connect. I've tried to uninstall Adaware AE and reinstalling it but get the same error. It scans okay but will not do a Web Update. I've disabled my Windows Vista firewall (the only firewall I use) to no avail. All other programs on my computer update just fine - Adaware AE will not. Why is this the case?


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Others seem to be experiencing the same problem. 

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showtopic=24208&pid=98863&st=0&#entry98863

Since they have a dedicated support forum, you might like to seek for help there. 

http://www.lavasoftsupport.com/index.php?showforum=169


----------



## blbunting (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information, amateur! I got the help I needed for this discrepancy. Turns out it's Adaware AE that's the problem. There's a work around for it. Maybe they'll fix it some day. 

Thanks again.

blbunting


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

You're welcome. Glad you got it sorted out. Take care! :wave:


----------

